# Clicking/Creaking Loud noise on Rear Easton EA90 SLX??!



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

Has anybody run into this? I can't really find anything on it, I don't know if it is because I am the only one, or because it is an easy fix. 
So far it hasn't been easy to fix, the local bike shop replaced all the bearings in the hub, and serviced it. I got it back rode it twice and the noise is still there.
It makes this noise when I am pedaling, it doesn't really matter the power/intensity of the pedal stroke, as long as they're moving the clicking noise come up, it sounds like bad bearings to me. It doesn't make the sound coasting. I called Easton and they say it must be bad bearings, when I tell them the bearings were just replaced, they say maybe they did it wrong...it kind of doesn't make sense since the noise was before the service and it is the same after the service...anyways, any info or suggestions will be appreciated...thanks...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Wheel?*



borre13 said:


> Has anybody run into this? I can't really find anything on it, I don't know if it is because I am the only one, or because it is an easy fix.
> So far it hasn't been easy to fix, the local bike shop replaced all the bearings in the hub, and serviced it. I got it back rode it twice and the noise is still there.
> It makes this noise when I am pedaling, it doesn't really matter the power/intensity of the pedal stroke, as long as they're moving the clicking noise come up, it sounds like bad bearings to me. It doesn't make the sound coasting. I called Easton and they say it must be bad bearings, when I tell them the bearings were just replaced, they say maybe they did it wrong...it kind of doesn't make sense since the noise was before the service and it is the same after the service...anyways, any info or suggestions will be appreciated...thanks...


How do you know it's the wheel? Unless you have swapped out the wheel and the noise went away, it could easily be your BB, cranks, pedals, saddle, etc. If it really is the wheels, it could be the quick releases, spokes moving against each other, a poorly lubed cassette hub body, spoke nipples in the rim, etc.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Wow!!! It could be anything...*

I actually did swapped the wheels, and the noise went away. I replace my bb first, cause I could've sworn that the noise was coming from there...I was wrong 
I actually serviced the hub, replaced bearings in it, and the noise continues exactly the same. Could the spokes make a cracking/clicking noise? I think that would the next place down the list, but the noise is only when the pedals are moving...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*More questions*



borre13 said:


> I actually did swapped the wheels, and the noise went away. I replace my bb first, cause I could've sworn that the noise was coming from there...I was wrong
> I actually serviced the hub, replaced bearings in it, and the noise continues exactly the same. Could the spokes make a cracking/clicking noise? I think that would the next place down the list, but the noise is only when the pedals are moving...


Do you get the noise with easy pedaling? If yes, then it might more likely be the cassette. If it comes only with hard pedaling, it could still be the cassette, but it might more likely be the spokes crossing or where the nipples enter the rim. A drop of lube on each cross and each nipple should sort that out.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

When they bored out the spoke holes, somebody left some metal shavings inside the rim. Simply take off the tire, tube and rim tape. Then shake the wheel and look inside the hole where the presta valve goes. You may find some shavings there. Man, they make tons of noise and nobody can ever figure that one out.


----------



## gwong123 (Jan 5, 2007)

I had a similar problem but it was a creaking sound that got louder and louder. I disassembled the hub and freehub and regreased the axle, lightly greased the freehub body and it went away. It's been noise free for around a week.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

Would the cassette make the noise when I change it to my other wheel? 'cause I've been changing the cassette back and forth, it only makes the noise on the Easton wheels. I will try the lube on the spokes and see if that helps thanks...


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Back to the bearings...*

I just found out that my bike shop mechanic only changed bearings on the hub body, not the ones inside the Cassette-body. The R4 hubs have 4 bearings on the rear hub, they didn't know. I was reading on posts and on Park Tools website that these bearings (Cassette body) don't really get worn out, they don't really get pressure since they just coast...but I figure i should change those ones too...go down the list of possiblities. I really like these wheels, and from reviews and this website it seems like they are good and bomb proof...I hope I could fix this problem...I'll keep updating for all of you that would or will run into this...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

It could be a slightly bent cog on the cassette from a bad shift.
It could be a slightly bent/burred side plate on your chain.
It could be a chain pin.

Those are just a couple things that come to mind....


----------



## jovac (Aug 31, 2006)

Did you ever figure this one out? I have a similar issue with a rear EA90SL.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Actually yes and no...*

I ended up sending the wheel to Easton after my LBS gave up on it. Apparently the guys at Easton could not figure out what was wrong with the wheel either, they said that they went through everything and nothing was wrong. But, the guy mentioned that when they opened the cassette body there was a lot of gunk inside, like water/oil dirt stuff, and he said that eventhough he did not think that would be the cause of a clicking noise, it was weird that that much stuff was in there. They cleaned it, and the noise appears to be gone. I got the wheel back two weeks ago, and so far, it is back to normal. 


Now, even though they say they didn't really do anything, I think they serviced the wheel well, or too well. I remember the wheel was loud when coasting (that clicking noise you get when you're not pedaling) and now the wheel is super quiet, almost like it is a different wheel...  weird because when I sent my wheel in I had taken all the stickers off, and they sent it back with a new set of stickers on it, I figured they put stickers back on it...advertisement for them...but then, check this out...I had never ever noticed so much flex on my wheel before until now that I got it back from them...so much that sometimes the wheel touches the brake pads...so either I got super strong or they sent me a different wheel...conspiracy theory...I didn't really care or said anything, because my wheel wasn't new either and this one is working fine...this is just me...

But back to the topic at hand, you could send it in to Easton and they are super good at customer service and fast. Or clean everything on it and see if that does the job...They do have a list of things they go down through though, spokes, bearings, rims, but my wheel went down that list and it came down to a dirty cassette body...Good luck with your wheel...


----------



## jovac (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks borre, I appreciate the update. I will probably just send em in to Easton. I have looked at many of the things on the list and didn't recognize any of the issues. Additionally, the clicking seems to start about 10 miles into a ride and get progressively worse so it's not easy to determine if what I have done has had any effect. Might just be better to sidestep it and send em in. Thanks again


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*Exactly the same thing*

My wheel was the same way...at first, until it would make the noise just by moving the pedals. At first it would seem that it needed to warm up, then it would start making the noise.
The guys at Easton were super nice, and like the guys at the LBS said, they have all the set-up to run the wheels through diagnostics...so if anybody could figure it out, it would be them...good luck...


----------



## allroad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Same Clicking and Creaking with EA90 SLX Rear Hub*

I've been fighting the clicking and creaking noise in the rear hub of my SLX wheel for two years. The noise can be stopped temporarily by removing the cassette and cleaning the cassette carrier (Campagnolo) but it inevitably starts again within a few days. I have my doubts that cleaning the carrier does anything except make me feel like I'm doing something.

There are very noticeable wear indentations (scars) along the rear facing surface of some carrier splines that indicate the cassette cogs are working against some of the splines and probably producing the noise. I can't explain why the scars do not appear on all splines. There seems to be no difference if the carrier is cleaned or greased. After a hundred or so miles the noise returns with an infrequent clicking when the drive train is under heavy load and progresses to a continual, louder clicking and creaking under moderate and heavy loads.

If anyone has discovered the cure, I would really appreciate hearing it. Thanks.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Looks like common problems. I've seen that it is necessary to change axle bearings, freehub bearings, pawls, etc. and it goes away. Make very sure your freehub is clean and torqued very tight.


----------



## funrider (Jan 17, 2008)

*Same problem here*

I have the same noises on my 2009 EA90 SLX. Repacking the cartridge bearings (4 of them) only lasted 5 miles and then the creaking & clicking came back. I have found that loosening the rear skewer tension made the noise go away but I don't know if that was a permanent fix since I did it about a mile before the end of my ride.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

*I guess you gotta send it to Easton...*

I went through everything as well, losening the axle, cleaning it, took it into the LBS, they went through it and nothing...
I do not know what they do at Easton, it might be something that they already know needs to be done since this seems to be a common problem. They would not say, but they fixed it. And it was for free...So you just have to pay for the shipping, and if you want them to change the bearings you gotta pay for the bearings...I think it is 25 bucks for the whole servicing deal...
Good luck...that clicking/creakin noise sucks, I am glad is gone!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Preload you guys. Preload. Nobody here has tried messin' around the preload?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

lol...you guys are a f uckin riot

i roll with the eastons and love em. i get the loud clicking when i stop pedaling and guess what? 

i dont give a shyt about the noise, it really is a cosmetic issue that has nothing to do with performance. zero. i love my handmade wheels, gonna buy a second pair and get rid of the mavics (pretenders) on my new felt. 

get over it.


----------



## borre13 (May 31, 2007)

wow! easy up, easy rider...it is all about Performance...and what is wrong with the pretenders? I like them...


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

no offense intended dawg its all good


----------



## allroad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: Preload*

You can tweak the preload all you want, the problem isn't affected.

I'm reasonably confident that the noise is caused by the cassette working on the splines of the cassette carrier because some of the carrier splines show evidence of wear. The cassette cogs fit the carrier without play and the cassette retainer is tight. The noise occurs with or without lubrication on the splines.

I wouldn't bet the ranch that I'm right, but even if I am, I still don't have a fix for the problem.


----------



## allroad (Aug 19, 2009)

*Wrong Noise Easyridernyc*

We're not talking about the pawls dragging over the hangers when you're coasting and your hub is freewheeling. That noise is pretty universal, just maybe a little louder in the R4 hub, but you can quiet it down with lubricant.

The noise we're trying to figure out is an irregular, clicking and creaking noise when the hub is under load and loud enough to be heard by anyone riding with you.


----------



## ckennamr (Sep 30, 2009)

I only seem to get the creaking sound when going uphill. It sounds like a roller coaster hill- a loud clanking-doesn't seem to impact performance though. I also noticed the spline indented in certain areas also. Tried the wheel swap and it definitely pointed to the rear wheel/cassette.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

my apologies for not paying closer attention and for a previous post. i also apologize because karma came back around to test me; yes, i too started getting the squeaking noise out from under me on my bike. and it was not good.

at first i thought you guys were complaining about the clicking noise you get when you stop pedaling, but then i statrted hearing this creak creak creak, especially when applying pressure in higher gears going up the hill, and realized wtf u were talking about. man that noise freaked me out. i wasnt thinking wheel though, i figured the bracket was shot and needed to be replaced it has a few years on it.

so i take bike in 2 lbs and suggest the bracket. cat says right away, "that's the wheel."
and im like no way its a brand new wheel. so they take it off, replace it, i ride it, then they put the wheel back, i ride it, and sure enough, its the wheel. then my ace mechanic steps in, grinning his ass off, i think he has seen this before, and takes the whell apart. starts telling me about me the bearings.. apparently water, in the form of rain, or from the hosing down and washing the frame and wheels can creep in to the bearings and wear your shyt out pronto. so he takes out one of the bearings and shows it to me--a thing of beauty, actually-- then cleans out the ring inside where it sits, lubes down the bearing, and reassembles the wheel. "now go," he tells me, wiping his hands with a rag. 

so down the hill outside the shop i go, turn right one block and then right again up the next block, same hill, extra large gear just for the f uck of it. and presto. no more squeak. period. sure enough, dude. it was the bearings. 

clean and lube the bearings. that should solve the problem. it sure as hell took care of mine....


----------

